# Mail ne fonctionne plus



## Waly13 (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'espere tout d'abord avoir bien compris le principe et ne pas poster à un mauvais endroit. 

Cela fait quelques mois maintenant que je ne parviens plus à consulter mes emails via mail. J'ai chipoter quelque fois en me renseignant pour essayer de résoudre le problème mais en vain!! Je n'y comprends rien de rien. 
Il y aurait il une bonne âme sur ce forum pour m'aiguiller? 

Voici mon problème: 

Lorsque j'ouvre mail, il s'affiche charge pendant un certains temps pour finir par mettre un petit logo "attention" à coté de boite de réception lorsque je clique sur celui ci un fenêtre s'affiche en me disant: "Impossible de se connecter, Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte «*Gmail*» ou réessayez.

Le serveur a renvoyé lerreur La connexion au serveur «*gmail.com*» sur le port 993 a expiré."

De là, je peux soit rester déconnectée ou me connecter mais le problème revient par la suite. 

Je ne sais pas si c'est important de le mentionné mais lorsque mail à commencé à avoir des difficultés, il mettait un temps pas possible pour envoyer les mails. 


Voila, j'espere que quelqu'un saura m'aider, j'aimerais vraiment repasser par mail, pour consulter ma boite. 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## xanadu (5 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour. Bienvenue sur MacG 
Une piste sait-on jamais: 
Va sur le site Gmail , ton compte>paramètres et active iMap. dans Transfert et Pop/iMap.

Retourne vers Mail de ton OS et reconfigure en imap et serveurs d'envoi celui de gmail.(de préférence ne pas cocher "N'utiliser que ce serveurs").

Pour les authentifications et port dans le mode Avancé on verra par la suite.

A suivre


----------



## Waly13 (6 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ton aide, j'ai vérifier sur gmail et sur mail tout était bien en imap. 
J'ai juste décoché la case "N'utiliser que ce serveur"

Et maintenant, j'ai ce message qui s'affiche: 

"Alerte
Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte «*Gmail*» ou réessayez.

Le serveur a renvoyé lerreur La connexion au serveur «*gmail.com*» sur le port 993 a expiré."


----------



## subsole (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, 
====>Gmail Apple Mail
====> Paramètres recommandés pour le client IMAP


----------



## Waly13 (6 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour les liens, il me semble que j'ai tout bien configuré néanmoins ça ne fonctionne toujours pas. 

Cependant, je n'ai plus l'icône "attention" à coté de boite de réception. Mais j'ai l'impression que rien ne se passe, je clique sur relever et rien ne change.


----------



## Jetrainemesguiboles (23 Janvier 2011)

J'ai le même problème depuis 2 jours.  Avant, tout marchait bien je recevais tout c'était le bon temps... Maintenant j'ai ce petit point d'exclamation avec le message suivant : 

"
ALERTE

Il existe peut-être un problème avec le serveur de courrier ou le réseau. Vérifiez les réglages du compte «*Gmail*» ou réessayez.

Le serveur a renvoyé l&#8217;erreur La connexion au serveur «*imap.gmail.com*» sur le port 993 a expiré."

Et je n'avais rien changé du tout.
(Je suis déjà en IMAP)

J'ai essayé de réinitialiser le CAPTCHA.
J'ai essayé de supprimer la boîte au lettres pour la ré-associer à Mail.
J'ai suivi les conseil IMAP du lien précédent.
J'ai vérifié les information du compte.

Aucun succès... pourquoi d'un seul coup ça s'arrête de marcher comme ça ça allait bien jusqu'à Hier  !


----------

